
YC 2019 Summer Batch Results - jorgecuevas
Post here if you receive an invite, to share updates or keep updated on the summer batch, leave your email to join the discussion on this slack link:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycsum2019applicants.slack.com
======
christiantl
According to the link below, we should expect an email by 10PM PST (about 25
minutes from now). I remain optimistic that YC would at least let people know
that their applications were rejected rather than just ghosting them.

[https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

edit - the deadline passed, no email. Assuming that's rejection. I highly
encourage YC to at least send automated emails to applicants who were rejected
in future cohorts so there's zero confusion for anyone.

~~~
jorgecuevas
They might answer tomorrow be patient they answer every application

------
ahmedaly
I didn't receive the email but I got rejected. I know it because I see the
sorry word in the interviews link.

~~~
christiantl
I didn't get an email related to interviews at all, personally.

------
mluggy
rejection. solo, international technical founder. rant here:
[https://twitter.com/mluggy/status/1118481093831876608](https://twitter.com/mluggy/status/1118481093831876608)

------
umairsheikh
Just received the email. We got rejected. umair@araziventures.com

------
AShamal
Received, it's a No, congratulations to all who got invited

------
bookd
Got my email. Rejected. See you next time, YC :)

------
ishaanps
Rejected. ishaanps92@gmail.com for Slack

------
RodolfoPenagos
Join Slack group to share your updates!

------
aryansoni1108
Has anyone still not got the mail

------
MaximKraft
No email yet. maxim@monos.digital

------
aryansoni1108
cleansewater when u went to the invitations website is it showing accepted or
sorry?

------
aryansoni1108
I didnt got the mail still

------
cleansewater
We've got email.

~~~
bookd
Congratulations @cleansewater! How long ago have you received it? And by
accepted you mean invited to the interview, right?

~~~
cleansewater
Right! We've received email just 10 mins ago. And there are lots of slots
still remained when we choose time table for interviews. So it just started

~~~
bookd
Sounds promising! Thanks for sharing and congratulations again! Can you kindly
share the email you received here? So we get a taste of what it looks like? :p

~~~
cleansewater
[https://medium.com/@chanfest22/how-to-ace-your-y-
combinator-...](https://medium.com/@chanfest22/how-to-ace-your-y-combinator-
interview-7aabbaafb5ae)

This blog isn't mine. But the email was exactly same.

~~~
vikram9447
Congrats! What is your startup about?

~~~
akadeb
possibly about cleaning water

------
Mdtauquir
Please send me email

------
tife
No email yet.

tife1379@gmail.com

------
kshitij94
jain.kshitij94@gmail.com

------
krishnasirugudi
No email yet.

~~~
ajamiso3
Do you think that means rejection? Also when I login to review my application
the text of the word application is red. Does anyone else see this on their
app?

------
hgahlot
himanshu.gahlot86@gmail.com

------
RodolfoPenagos
Group open

------
vikram9447
vikram@onemoto.in

------
checksabe
gonzalo@check.pe

